# Experiences with Tren



## jiorio95 (Jan 17, 2016)

I was wondering what everyone's experiences with Tren is.  Seems like a good choice for lean mass or bulking but I have never done it nor have any of the guys I talk cycles with.  My source had it and all my other gear from him has been legit.

I prefer cycles with low estrogenic sides, due to being acne and gyno prone.  Eq has been great for me, deca is something I'm looking into... But is tren a good choice for a lean bulk drug?


----------



## bvs (Jan 17, 2016)

Tren is known as the nectar of the gods for good reason! It will give you good lean gains and a hard, dry look. (Obviously this also has a lot to do with diet and the drugs you run alongside it)

The only side i really got was it messed with my mental state a bit. But be prepared for possible sweats, insomnia, anger and acne. Also i got tren cough once or twice but thats not necessarily limited to tren


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm throwing tren ace into my cycle this week so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

jiorio95 said:


> I was wondering what everyone's experiences with Tren is.  Seems like a good choice for lean mass or bulking but I have never done it nor have any of the guys I talk cycles with.  My source had it and all my other gear from him has been legit.
> 
> I prefer cycles with low estrogenic sides, due to being acne and gyno prone.  Eq has been great for me, deca is something I'm looking into... But is tren a good choice for a lean bulk drug?



Actually it is very good for lean mass grow, I have not been around for a while. I did a few cycles on tren before always with good results.

I am browsing boards the last few days to see what is out there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 17, 2016)

Tren is IME the most versatile AAS. I've bulked on it, I've cut on it, I've recomped. It works synergistically with just about any structured diet (caloric surplus, caloric deficit).

Its also one of the most harsh on your lipid profile and as other have mentioned tends to be accompanied (for some) by insomnia, night sweats, mood swings and acne.

Don't take it lightly, have your goals clear and your diet in-check when adding it. You'll need to find your own balance also between Test & Tren - some prefer low Test (TRT levels) and higher Tren, some run them near equal and some run their Tren in low doses (think 200-250 Mg) alongside higher Test. Your body's reaction will be unique and a bit of 'dialing in' is to be expected. Start with Tren Ace as well in case you don't react well (clears your system more rapidly than longer esters). 

Good luck, Mate.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds intriguing!  I was looking to run deca with my test trt next to do another lean bulk, but I may switch that for the tren.  I think a lot of the sides I don't experience as much as others since I am in prettt solid cardiovascular shape due to teaching martial arts all week.

If I could pack on 6-8lbs of lean mass on tren that would be fantastic.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 17, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Tren is IME the most versatile AAS. I've bulked on it, I've cut on it, I've recomped. It works synergistically with just about any structured diet (caloric surplus, caloric deficit).
> 
> Its also one of the most harsh on your lipid profile and as other have mentioned tends to be accompanied (for some) by insomnia, night sweats, mood swings and acne.
> 
> ...



This; only negative was night sweats for me.

I prefer Tren Base.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2016)

Muscle, strength, madness, not for everybody, at a reasonable dose manageable sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

my experience with tren has mixed feelings.As far as the gym it makes u a absolute savage..You will be stronger then u ever been.The body recomp is amazing.You seem to get bigger and leaner rather quickly.As far as the fat loss it was superior imo to dnp.The power and aggressiveness is like nothing i have ever experienced and I have used many different compounds.I prefer tren e over Ace simply for the less pinning.A myth about tren is that u can eat anything u want and still be ripped .for the majority this is not the case.you still need to be on point with the diet aspect if u want the full benefits of tren.There is a down side and that is it can effect u mentally ..It will make u feel very alpha to the point people may not want to be any where next to u.Of course thats the extreme cases and not everyone will experience that.You can also find yourself introuble with the girl department.You will want to fuk everything moving and that can put u in situations u normally wont put yourself in. ..u will need to have a strong mind and have a good understanding that u may get angry over some bullshit that u would be better to avoid.Always on tren before u react think ..think many times over of things u may do.Its a powerful drug that can change your physique like nothing else but use it wisely .As far as orals go with tren in my experience var and drol worked the best for me with tren dbol not so much.Masteron is also a great combo to run along side the tren seems to make the tren more tolerable .always do as much research as u can before taking the plunge into tren.Also imo tren is not a 2 or 3 cyle option.Build your self up as much as possible with other compounds before u go the tren route..


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2016)

Watched a vid of Pete Rubish saying how much better Ace is over Enanthate. Doesn't make sense to me as they're both Tren. Anyone know?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

Milo said:


> Watched a vid of Pete Rubish saying how much better Ace is over Enanthate. Doesn't make sense to me as they're both Tren. Anyone know?



all it does is kickin in faster..that might be the reason he prefers it


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2016)

Milo said:


> Watched a vid of Pete Rubish saying how much better Ace is over Enanthate. Doesn't make sense to me as they're both Tren. Anyone know?



I saw that video too and had the same thought. Maybe his ace was just better quality than his enth?


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 18, 2016)

Tren is amazing.  Sides for me include night sweats and a bit of insomnia.  That said, I make my own so I know what's in it.  It will make you feel like you are a god as others in this thread have said.  I have even told one gym I am a member to that they needed to buy heavier equipment.  I will likely never use nothing less than test/tren cycles.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 18, 2016)

Take TREN ACE is like selling his soul to the devil...


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 18, 2016)

Man that stuff sounds insane.  I think I will stick with deca for this cycle and try tren later on down the road.  Right now I have 2 young kids and a newborn coming soon... Last thing I need is a little extra rage. I'm a laid back dude so I dont get pissed on any other drug I've tried... But I'll wait on Tren.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 18, 2016)

I loved tren when I used to take it

Great and fast gains. Anger and itching were my worst sides


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2016)

Tren was a walk in the park for me. Made me horny as fuk though. Lol geeze.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's a post from about a year and a half ago when I did my first test/tren cycle.



> Sure thing man. I front-loaded the test. I'll try to lay it out... If my memory will let me.
> 
> Week 1:
> M 500mg Test cyp & 100mg Tren A
> ...


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anewguy that was a very helpful post.  How did everything last after your PCT?  Were you able to keep any of the gains?  I'll be back on a TRT dose myself when my cycle is done.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 18, 2016)

jiorio95 said:


> I was wondering what everyone's experiences with Tren is.  Seems like a good choice for lean mass or bulking but I have never done it nor have any of the guys I talk cycles with.  My source had it and all my other gear from him has been legit.
> 
> I prefer cycles with low estrogenic sides, due to being acne and gyno prone.  Eq has been great for me, deca is something I'm looking into... But is tren a good choice for a lean bulk drug?



I seemed to get really bad backne the first time I ran tren. The acne didn't go away (even 6 months after the run). I had to get on a accutane to get the acne to stop.

My broscience opinion is that the tren changed my body in a way that made me acne prone from there on out. Never had that issue with TRT levels of test c only, just when the tren was added in.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 18, 2016)

jiorio95 said:


> Anewguy that was a very helpful post.  How did everything last after your PCT?  Were you able to keep any of the gains?  I'll be back on a TRT dose myself when my cycle is done.



It was tough.  I feel like I kept everything but unfortunately I also kept more around the stomach than I would like.  I am about 4 weeks into my current cycle and will be adding tren soon.

I also got acne with tren.  Not bad enough that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 18, 2016)

Tren at 600 per week was rough for me.  Bad sweats all of the time, cardio sucked, but horney as hell.  Might try again at a lower does 200-300 a week.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2016)

Milo said:


> Watched a vid of Pete Rubish saying how much better Ace is over Enanthate. Doesn't make sense to me as they're both Tren. Anyone know?



Same reason I prefer Base-quicker.

I will say the sides were worse with enanthate.


----------



## Schredder (Jan 19, 2016)

I have ran Tren 4 times now.  3 times with Ace @ 700mg/wk, once with Enan @ 700mg/wk.  It is BY FAR the most superior compound in every aspect.  No other compound can do what Tren does.  Strength gains cant be compared.  Its ability to build quality lean tissue and provide you with a dry grainy look while at the same time burn BF is amazing.  It increases feed efficiency so you are now able to make better use of the nutrients you consume.  It can be used perfectly for a bulk or a cut, used for a cut being where it shines the most as now you will be in a caloric deficit but still able to utilize those calories better so muscle wasting is almost non existant.  The list goes on.....

Thats one side of the coin.

The other side is its potential to produce some pretty nasty side effects with change in mental status being the most worrysome.  I have never had an issue with Tren A whatsoever (although I know some people who have had issues) aside from poor sleep and some heartburn, thats it.  Enan on the other hand, for me, was an absolute nightmare, and I would strongly adive anyone who hasnt run Tren before to stay away from it.  I myself have a lot of experience with many compounds and many different doses and I have friends who are in the same boat as me and cant touch that stuff.  Every negative side effect in the book I had while running Enan, and bad.  And, of course when you have to drop that ester if sides do get bad, with it being a long ester, expect the ride to last long after you pinned you last dose.  It took me 5 weeks to just start to feel normal again.  I also found Enan to not be as efficient as Ace for whatever reason that may be.

Tren Acetate is better than any other compound out there for everything, its even better than Tren Enanthate at doing what its aupposed to do.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 19, 2016)

Be sure to give Tren the respect it rightfully deserves.

I have ran it twice now (both Tren Ace) - the 1st time I ran it, I had issues going on in my life and my anxiety levels went through the roof.
I also suffered with night sweats, insomnia, twitching, lethargy and appetite suppression. 
I shouldn't have run it when I did, I should have got my shit sorted out first. I learned a big lesson and sadly had to abort the cycle.

Three months later, once I'd got my bloods in range and addressed the issues going on in my life - I decided to get back on and give it another run.
I started at 50mg ED and gradually increased this to 75mg ED for the rest of the 8 weeks.

Anxiety levels still arose, as did the other sides, but because my mental state was better positioned to deal with them - I rode it out.

Aesthetically everything came together. I was running a slight calorific surplus to gain muscle, but the Tren kept bodyfat gain to a minimum (even without the necessity for cardio) - Strength levels rose considerably, even though I trained for hypertrophy and not power.

At the end of the cycle, my physique was looking awesome.

My take-home from this is.... do NOT run Tren if you are inexperienced, stick with the less harsh AAS out there and make the most of what they have to offer.
I would only consider running Tren once you have multiple cycles under your belt, and I would keep the cycle as simple as humanly possible for your first run.

Like I say, treat it with respect, because it can make your life extremely uncomfortable if you aren't prepared for it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 19, 2016)

The rage thing is over rated.  Tren make me happy at larg doses and mean at small doses.  The opposite is true for deca. 
You really have to try it so see how it affects you. 
How much test you run makes a difference in how the sides affect you. Just not eating carbs before bed kept the night sweats manageable for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

I've ran tren a and e several times and didn't notice a difference in any aspect. Both were very good. I had one bad run with tren and that was the anxiety it gave me. I could barely eat one full meal a day it got so bad. But I was still getting jackeder and rippeder!!! I still like deca better tho for strength and the way I look.


----------

